# Multi-Mantis Enclosure



## mantid_mike (Apr 6, 2013)

So I found plenty of free time today to complete the construction of my multi-mantis enclosure using MDF and mesh. It took way longer than I thought to put it together. The most tedious part about the task was hot-gluing all the mesh on it. It's 32" long with four 8"x8"x8" chambers. I figured those dimensions were neither too big nor too small to house a mantis so that it lives comfortably. I have to collect some nice branches and fake plants to furnish each one eventually. Here's a few pics of the enclosure:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 6, 2013)

very nicely done!


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 6, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> very nicely done!


Thanks!


----------



## BugLover (Apr 7, 2013)

i'll have to try this!


----------



## Tony C (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice work. Do you plan to paint or seal it to avoid moisture damage?


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 7, 2013)

Tony C said:


> Nice work. Do you plan to paint or seal it to avoid moisture damage?


Thanks, Tony. Do you think I should? I have a gallon of Polyurethane. Maybe that would work?

I know MDF isn't the greatest material, especially the 1/4" one that I used for the hinged doors, but I had so much laying around I figured I'd put it to use.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 7, 2013)

Water is no friend to MDF, I would expect it to swell and crack pretty quickly from spraying the mantids. I'll defer to the more experienced keepers to suggest a safe sealant or paint.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice! I want to do this but out if mesh and screen frame. Which ill never get around to doing lol


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 7, 2013)

Tony C said:


> Water is no friend to MDF, I would expect it to swell and crack pretty quickly from spraying the mantids. I'll defer to the more experienced keepers to suggest a safe sealant or paint.


 Glad you brought this to my attention. I'm going to slap 3 or 4 coats of polyurethane on it tomorrow. Probably a little extra on the bottom and top.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 7, 2013)

Google "MDF water damage" and check out the pictures.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to have to apply some primer/waterproof paint on it. Whatever makes it last longer.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to have to apply some primer/waterproof paint on it. Whatever makes it last longer.


----------



## gassy (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi try using a water based paint or varnish on the mdf and leave for a while before placing any mantids in . Great enclosure but I would be tempted to blank of each division so as not to allow threat displays and potential stress to your mantids.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 7, 2013)

I like your enclosure(s?)!

If you're worried about giving your mantids enough moisture, try using a pipette to directly apply water to their mandibles. That way, no water actually touches the wood!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2013)

I like your handiwork!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 7, 2013)

Keep in mind what ever you use as a coating the mantis must be able to drink mist off it and not be toxic, nice Idea though!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 8, 2013)

Great Idea Mike... I'm going to do something similar with plexi glass


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 8, 2013)

gassy said:


> Hi try using a water based paint or varnish on the mdf and leave for a while before placing any mantids in . Great enclosure but I would be tempted to blank of each division so as not to allow threat displays and potential stress to your mantids.


I slapped 3 coats of polyurethane on it. I'm going to wait a couple of days before I proceed to furnishing each chamber and placing any mantids inside.

I thought about creating solid walls in between but decided I wanted this to have as much ventilation as possible, mainly for non-tropical species of mantids. If I see that there is too much stress on them because of the threat displays, I can always hot-glue a bunch of climbing twigs on the mesh to obscure the visibility.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 8, 2013)

sinensispsyched said:


> I like your enclosure(s?)!
> 
> If you're worried about giving your mantids enough moisture, try using a pipette to directly apply water to their mandibles. That way, no water actually touches the wood!


Not a bad idea. I'm going to try my best to just mist the leaves/twigs that I place in there. I'm beginning to feel that since there is plenty of ventilation throughout this enclosure, water won't be much of an issue.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 8, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> I like your handiwork!


Thanks! :cowboy: 



angelofdeathzz said:


> Keep in mind what ever you use as a coating the mantis must be able to drink mist off it and not be toxic, nice Idea though!


I read that polyurethane is only toxic when it's wet. I'm going to wait a couple days before placing any of my mantids in there.



TheOtherSpecies said:


> Great Idea Mike... I'm going to do something similar with plexi glass


Thanks! I was going to do the same with acrylic but just found it too expensive of a project. Please post it when you build it.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 8, 2013)

Very Nicely done  Thanks for the Idea lol ...


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 8, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Very Nicely done  Thanks for the Idea lol ...


Thanks, Albert. I'm pretty sure you would need at least 20 of these with all the mantids you have. lol


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 9, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> Thanks, Albert. I'm pretty sure you would need at least 20 of these with all the mantids you have. lol


lol it will take me a year to built haha ... BTW Mike Gruffin Ooth is Ready for ya PM me ur Info .


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 9, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> lol it will take me a year to built haha ... BTW Mike Gruffin Ooth is Ready for ya PM me ur Info .


PM sent!


----------



## Qwiggalo (Apr 9, 2013)

Does it not stress them out to be that close?


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 9, 2013)

Qwiggalo said:


> Does it not stress them out to be that close?


I'm not really sure. I can't imagine it being any different than having a bunch of transparent deli cups sitting side by side on my shelves but it's still a good subject for debate. Anybody know??


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 14, 2013)

I think I've waited enough days for the polyurethane on my new enclosure to dry and for all fumes to be aired out. Tonight I'm going to place about 10 ghosts in one of the chambers since they're all beginning to molt to L3.







Just for precaution, I've placed a layer of cardboard on the bottom to avoid water damage. This is where the ghosts are going to go:


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks good. Let us know how the ghosts like it!


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 15, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Looks good. Let us know how the ghosts like it!


Thanks. They seem to like it so far. My only concern is them having too much space to catch their food.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 15, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> Thanks. They seem to like it so far. My only concern is them having too much space to catch their food.


I dont think thats a problem. Lots of my bugs are in enclosures where food isnt always next to them, but if you leave it with them they'll hunt. Gives them more reason to move around too. My mesopteryx, Popa, and medioconstricta all will hunt for wandering beetles I put in their enclosure.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 15, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> Thanks. They seem to like it so far. My only concern is them having too much space to catch their food.


I wouldn't worry about it. I moved my group of 7 ghosts up to a 10 gallon (20x12x10) and they aren't having any trouble finding food.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 15, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> Thanks. They seem to like it so far. My only concern is them having too much space to catch their food.


I have 4 Ghost in 22gl net cage I'm having the same problem. Unless the fly fly near them they wont go after it .. after few day I end up with like 10 Dead BB on the ground not touched ..



Malakyoma said:


> I dont think thats a problem. Lots of my bugs are in enclosures where food isnt always next to them, but if you leave it with them they'll hunt. Gives them more reason to move around too. My mesopteryx, Popa, and medioconstricta all will hunt for wandering beetles I put in their enclosure.


As for u Deli container hater ! U have your way other have there own choice how they want to keep their Mantis, Not everyone here have the Space to keep all individual mantis in Big Space. I'm Pretty sure Mantis_Mike GF will not allow Mantis all over his House .


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 15, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> IAs for u Deli container hater ! U have your way other have there own choice how they want to keep their Mantis, Not everyone here have the Space to keep all individual mantis in Big Space. I'm Pretty sure Mantis_Mike GF will not allow Mantis all over his House .


Relax lol. You make it sound like wanting better for my mantids is a crime. I offered some advice based on my experience with larger enclosures and hunting for food. No need to get hostile.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry Buddy hostile with u is on.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 15, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Sorry Buddy hostile with u is on. :gun_bandana:


If you insist lol. Doesn't change my hobby any.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 15, 2013)

LMAO!!!

My mantid collection is slowwwwly increasing again and it's all happening under my gf's nose. Shhhhhh..

I always make sure to run to the mail box before she does. I've been telling her that it's just a bunch of old ooths hatching on me lately. :devil: I'll have problems once containers start massing up next to our beds lol


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 15, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> My mantid collection is slowwwwly increasing again and it's all happening under my gf's nose. Shhhhhh..
> 
> I always make sure to run to the mail box before she does. I've been telling her that it's just a bunch of old ooths hatching on me lately. :devil: I'll have problems once containers start massing up next to our beds lol


Haha  GF power ...


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 16, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> My mantid collection is slowwwwly increasing again and it's all happening under my gf's nose. Shhhhhh..
> 
> I always make sure to run to the mail box before she does. I've been telling her that it's just a bunch of old ooths hatching on me lately. :devil: I'll have problems once containers start massing up next to our beds lol


Yeup.... Girls gotta go. Lol how come I can't find a boy that likes bugs? And all the girls that don't like the bugs, get the boys? Cruel cruel world. Lol

I agree with Tony and Malek. I have five ghosts in quite a large enclosure and they all have keggers for abdomens. I also have 13 multispina in another large enclosure and they eat their food not their brothers. I see them always moving around and looking. I have a ghost that literally jumps from the top if the enclosure to the bottom, snags a fly and scaddaddles back up to hang and eat it. It's a trip.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 16, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Yeup.... Girls gotta go. Lol how come I can't find a boy that likes bugs? And all the girls that don't like the bugs, get the boys? Cruel cruel world. Lol
> 
> I agree with Tony and Malek. I have five ghosts in quite a large enclosure and they all have keggers for abdomens. I also have 13 multispina in another large enclosure and they eat their food not their brothers. I see them always moving around and looking. I have a ghost that literally jumps from the top if the enclosure to the bottom, snags a fly and scaddaddles back up to hang and eat it. It's a trip.


Cruel world indeed.

Your jumping ghosts reminds me of my creos from a few months back. They used to stalk every fly that I'd throw in their container and eat them like pigs.


----------

